# HDTV HELP



## efabe420 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have an older projection tv (Mitsubishi WS-55809) that only has 1 HD input..YPrPb/RGBHV..sync on green optional..what i am wondering is, if i connect my notebook pc to the tv using a VGA adapter, will the signal carry the sync on green. or will i have to get an adapter that has the seperate H/V sync


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi efabe420


No it won't, the YPrPb signal is not compatible with VGA it will only work with an adapter, you risk permanent damage to your equipment if you plug it directly to the set.


----------



## efabe420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Alright man, you were the only one of like 65 people to take a stab at this so thank you but heres the deal.no disrespect but you either didnt read my post or you just flat out dont know what your talking about. You are right, YPrPb is not compatible with VGA, but that is not at all what I asked. The single input I spoke of will accept either YPrPb,RGBHV, or RGB(sync on green)..VGA cables run analog component RGBHV signals, thats what they are, 5 of the 15 pins in a VGA connector are Red, Green, Blue Horizontal sync and Vertical sync video signals. Im entirely certain that no damage will occur and that a cable is all I need. All i want to know is if the vga output on my notebook will carry the sync on green with a "VGA->3 RGB cable" or do I need a "VGA->5 RGBHV cable" with the seperate Horizontal and Vertical sync?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I read your post and and I completely understood what you wrote and I'm fully aware what signals run through a VGA cable. So'll make this as simple as I can. This is what you need. ( See pics ) Does this make it clear for you ?


----------

